# I beginner/novice's quest to find a new bow



## AR_archer (Dec 24, 2008)

Haven't got to shoot any myself yet either but have been wanting to try out the High Country's.


----------



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

*Pse*

PSE makes several different styles of bow in both single and binary cams. I'm not a big fan of the over parallel limb models but they have parallel limb bows and speed bows I'd at least give em a shoot. THey have bows in from cheap to Mathews price range. I shoot single cam models and I'm a novice and have had not problems with groups.


----------



## jthibaudeau (Dec 19, 2007)

sounds to me like you found the two to decide on the hoyt or the bow tech . i guess i would try other models in those brands . if you are looking for other candidates . just my .2 cents :wink:


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I'd say give a Hoyt Seven37 a try. Not the sexiest, short a to a, shooter around, but for a 29" draw the longer bow will fit you better and you will likly shoot it better. I'm old school and actually prefer the bow to move toward the target (hand shock-although minimal) at the shot, the forward facing limbs on this bow will allow that....and this bow is built around the Ultratec Geometry, one of the most proven bows ever built. It sounds like you want a good bow to last a while and this would fit that bill nicely.


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

I would look into the Mathews S2 and Pearson Z-34.


----------



## bowmeyer1 (Sep 8, 2008)

i would honestly look at high country before you decide......i for one love Bowtech and am waiting on my 101st airborne as we speak.....but my buddy here in Ohio shoots one and i not only watched him shoot a 298 out of 300 at an ibo shoot with it, it was alot quieter than my 2003 Bowtech old glory. as a matter of fact i must say its one of the fastest quietest bows i have ever seen period. i just cant shoot it due to my 31.5 inch draw. but do love it.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Try Martin*

Im not sure what exactly your lookin for in a bow as in what you want to do im guessin treestand hunting so you may want to look for something shorter axle to axle and I noted that you said speed isnt a necesity more a bonus. I think you would truly enjoy shooting the MOAB can be set to your specific draw length in mere seconds, with no need for a bow press or expensive shop tools. Also, the new CCS Cable Containment System captures the cables and holds them in place achieving a smoother draw cycle, all the while reducing game spooking noise and vibration. The m2 cams can be tuned to silky smooth, a rock solid wall or deep valey whatever your preferance is in a draw cycle plus im not sure if price is a major concern for ya but I havent met anyone in todays economy who didnt consider price a little bit more than we all used to the whole martin bow line is considerably less expensive than any competitors bows without compromising quality. And anyone who has ever dealt with martin knows there customer service is second to none. I personaly chose the firecat its draw isnt as smooth as moab but its not as harsh as ive read about on here. I to was in the same situation you were not that long ago. I shot a used bow I had purchased simply to give this crazy sport a try and I fell in love bow hunting is amazing and cant believe I didnt start sooner enough blabbering. I went to the pro shop not caring what bow I purchased just whatever one impressed me. Thats exactly what the martin line did especially the Firecat Pro X, hope this helped and good luck.


----------

